# Production year? VC Radiance gas/propane 2240, Ser#3682



## MikoDel (Aug 17, 2016)

Production year please, if anyone knows? VC Radiance gas/propane stove model 2240, Ser#3682


I read over an older thread somewhere here on Hearth.com that talked about how VC incorporated a 3 digit Julian date into their ser numbers, and last digit for year code. I am having trouble with this one, obviously.

Any help? I am having an estate sale and trying to sell this stove here in SE PA for $400 and interested buyers are asking me how old it is. I am not the original owner, so I don't know that much.

Thanks in advance for any help. The VC website says they no longer provide info or support for products made before MHSC took over the company, July 2008.

http://www.vermontcastings.com/Customer-Care/Common-Questions.aspx


----------



## Tech Guru (Aug 30, 2016)

no, back then VC had a separate date code which was also a 4 digit number (D/D/D/Y) so without a decade you'd be confused, but since the 2240 was only produced during the early/mid 90's, a date code of 1984, for example, would be 194th day of 1994.


----------

